# 401k



## rongway86 (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of an investment advisor licensed in all 50 States that can roll over a 401k? I'm looking for someone who has his clients preparing/investing for the collapse. 

Most of the advisor's I've already talked to want me to stick to traditional methods of investing. NOT!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Since it sounds like you already know what you're looking for in investments, can't you go to someplace like Fidelity and have them put the funds where you say?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

In a collapse, you likely won't be able to access your investments. If you are expecting economic collapse without loss of grid, etc. And expect to continue to have access, you can go with a self-directed IRA and choose whatever you like. You don't need an adviser. You do need to do some research to choose your own investments.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can't roll your 401k into physical gold that you hold. If you can, take out the money. Pay the penalty. Buy the physical gold.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I had my 401K in Fidelity, I just called them and said that I want to convert it to a self directed IRA. That's all there was to it.

I control all my own investments. In my experience, you will not find a "professional" that will understand what you want or be willing to do it. Do it yourself.


----------



## rongway86 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thks for the feed back. Self directed IRA is what I'll check out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it is important to sort out some terminology before you go too far. You were looking for "someone who has his clients preparing/investing for the collapse". The problem is preparing and investing are not the same thing. You can't "invest" for a hurricane, unless you want to "invest" in storm shutters. Of course you could just buy storm shutters and avoid the Obamaism of calling spending "investment".

A 401(k) or an IRA account is specifically for retirement and it assumes that while there may be ups and downs between now and when you retire, the world as we know it does not end.

You need to both invest for retirement and prepare for disasters. These are two different activities and it is important to do both.


----------



## rongway86 (Jan 6, 2014)

http://www.thenewamerican.com/economy/item/17528-your-savings-401-k-and-retirement-are-in-danger

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

rongway86 said:


> http://www.thenewamerican.com/economy/item/17528-your-savings-401-k-and-retirement-are-in-danger
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Survival Forum mobile app


That is a reason for prepping.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

rongway86 said:


> Does anyone know of an investment advisor licensed in all 50 States that can roll over a 401k? I'm looking for someone who has his clients preparing/investing for the collapse.
> 
> Most of the advisor's I've already talked to want me to stick to traditional methods of investing. NOT!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Survival Forum mobile app


my advice for what little it's worth... make sure you are well balanced.

I have an IRA that is professionally managed. A different and smaller IRA invested in actual metal holdings. 401k, a pre packaged growth fund.

If I were to make choices based on what i read here and zerohedge, I'd convert all my assets to building a moat, electrified barbed wire, rocket launchers, and a moon rover. My spidey senses are SCREAMING something is coming, but balance in investing, like most things in life is better.

Quite frankly, if we go through a total collapse, no matter what you've prepared for, it's not going to work. Gold or silver, forget it, it will be a full time job just staying alive. Mutual funds, what are those, remember it's a total collapse.

Thanks to Obama (just kidding people) the economy has recovered and left the market booming.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Most of the time I think way better investments are in land and water resources, infrastucture, ammo, livestock, seed banks and handtools. Things I can convert or barter for neccessities in life. Not that I actually have more control over how I live, but I really feel like a huge correction is barreling down and life as we enjoy it now is about to dramatically change.


----------

